# Manual Transmission Fluid



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm looking to change the oil in the transmission of my 2011 1.8l Cruze. I thumbed through the owners manual and GM recommends Castrol BOT 0402 Transmission Fluid. This Fluid is SAE 75W-85 and oil meets API-GL4 specs. Looking through Amsoil they have Synthetic Manual Transmission and Transaxle Gear Lube (75W-90) API GL-4, the website says it meets the need of 75W/80-90. I'm pretty sure this oil meets the specs for my transmission.

Also, I have read that people are recommending slightly overfilling the transmission, because 5th and 6th gear are starved for oil. Any recommendation?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I run the 75W-90 and am extremely happy with it.

Here are my impressions on this fluid vs. the Synchromesh (roughly a 70W-80).

Btw, use 2.5 qts to prevent 5th-6th from going out in the future - there have been several cases of that happening overseas, as well as to owners on this forum. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/54617-amsoil-75w-90-m32.html


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

After 60,000 miles, I just replaced my trans fluid with the Amsoil Synchromesh last Saturday. While I never had any problems with the OE fluid, to be perfectly honest, now after 250 miles, I haven't really noticed much of a difference.......if any.......with the new stuff. Hopefully, adding that extra 1/2 qt will help me later on. I'm not bitchin........just sayin.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think those who have the ECO MT notorious 1->2 grind are the ones who most notice the AMSOIL synchromesh improvements. The most I've had my ECO MT "grind" since swapping is a small clunk.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

So, I finally got the oil changed in the transmission. I went with Amsoil 75W-90 and used 2.5 quarts. Shifting I don't really notice much of a difference, maybe going from 4th to 5th and 5 th to 6th the shift may feel a bit smoother or that may be just in my head. The car seems to cruise smoother, either way so far so good.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Rockhead said:


> So, I finally got the oil changed in the transmission. I went with Amsoil 75W-90 and used 2.5 quarts. Shifting I don't really notice much of a difference, maybe going from 4th to 5th and 5 th to 6th the shift may feel a bit smoother or that may be just in my head. The seems to cruise smoother, either way so far so good.


Takes a couple hundred miles to break in. Weird, I know, but many people reported that so far. Give it a few more days and you should start noticing an improvement.


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

If nothing else, it's acknowledged that this little trans. is very hard on the fluid and needs a better quality lube than what comes in it. Some see more performance change than others, but it's generally acknowledged that the factory fluid isn't up for the long haul. I re-filled mine with the OEM fluid at 10,000 miles (most of those being in the cooler months) and after another 16,000 (warmer weather this time) I get indications the viscosity isn't what it should be so it's getting Amsoil as soon as I can afford it.


----------

